# New to forum, bought "VIP" package, also looking for Points charts for HGV resorts?



## CruzinCarlz (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi all, I am new to the forum and have been doing some research.

We went to a presentation for a discounted Hawaii stay. Because I am interested, but also aware of resale options, I ended up purchasing only a "VIP" package which is 7200 platinum points ($1700, inclusive of resort fees) for use at select resorts 3-7 nights limitation at individual resorts. I am planning on trying to stretch two weeks out of it if possible.

I have had the most difficult time finding resort points charts on the hgvc.com website.  A year or two ago I was able to locate it without any issue. Anybody know how to find it?


----------



## dayooper (Aug 25, 2018)

CruzinCarlz said:


> Hi all, I am new to the forum and have been doing some research.
> 
> We went to a presentation for a discounted Hawaii stay. Because I am interested, but also aware of resale options, I ended up purchasing only a "VIP" package which is 7200 platinum points ($1700, inclusive of resort fees) for use at select resorts 3-7 nights limitation at individual resorts. I am planning on trying to stretch two weeks out of it if possible.
> 
> I have had the most difficult time finding resort points charts on the hgvc.com website.  A year or two ago I was able to locate it without any issue. Anybody know how to find it?



Here, you can find the points needed for each season for each room type at each resort. Click on the resort and then the link for the points.

https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/search


----------



## CruzinCarlz (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you!  



dayooper said:


> Here, you can find the points needed for each season for each room type at each resort. Click on the resort and then the link for the points.
> 
> https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/search


----------



## RX8 (Aug 25, 2018)

I purchased the VIP package back in 2012 before I bought resale. I was able to book many short stays and got more than my money’s worth, especially considering that you don’t have to pay the booking fee with each stay. I also think they work extra hard getting your reservations so that you have a positive experience. Just be ready to keep saying no when you have to do the mandatory presentation.


----------



## CruzinCarlz (Aug 25, 2018)

RX8 said:


> I purchased the VIP package back in 2012 before I bought resale. I was able to book many short stays and got more than my money’s worth, especially considering that you don’t have to pay the booking fee with each stay. I also think they work extra hard getting your reservations so that you have a positive experience. Just be ready to keep saying no when you have to do the mandatory presentation.



That is good to know.  Did you have to do a presentation at each short stay?


----------



## RX8 (Aug 25, 2018)

I did a presentation in which I purchased the VIP then had to do just one more. I took my time to begin booking and HGVC attempted to schedule the presentation before I had even used any of the points. I ended up doing the presentation towards the end of my points usage. I got another free couple of days when I scheduled the presentation. 

I followed Nancy Reagan’s advice and just said no...to the retail price.


----------



## baf99 (Aug 25, 2018)

I bought a VIP package in 2012 and I stayed for a week in a two bedroom in the Lagoon Tower in 2013. I wasn't given the option of breaking up the stay unless I was using part of it for New York. There were also limitations on which resorts I could book. It really didn't matter since I booked exactly what I wanted, but it looks as if the program is more flexible now. I was obligated to do a presentation of course, but I followed Nancy R's advice as well. While I would never purchase a week retail, I thought the VIP package was actually a very good buy. I would probably have paid more for a week in a hotel room than I did for the 2 BR condo. And we actually had a bit of an ocean/lagoon view. @CruzinCarlz, enjoy your stay(s). Hopefully you are only obligated to do one presentation.


----------



## CruzinCarlz (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks! We have some flexibility on when we travel, so hopefully we can make the most out of these points. 

I attached a picture of the form, seems to have some decent options


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't think you can book more than 7 total nights, at least that's how our VIP stay worked..  but perhaps it's different now.  You will need to attend the sales presentation on your first trip if you break it into multiple stays.

Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzinCarlz (Aug 25, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I don't think you can book more than 7 total nights, at least that's how our VIP stay worked..  but perhaps it's different now.  You will need to attend the sales presentation on your first trip if you break it into multiple stays.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


The form says a Maximum of 2 separate reservations.  So I am hoping one week gold 1bed maybe myrtle beach (3400pts) and 1 week gold in oahu (5100pts) and see if I can pay the difference (1300pts)


----------



## RX8 (Aug 25, 2018)

CruzinCarlz said:


> The form says a Maximum of 2 separate reservations.  So I am hoping one week gold 1bed maybe myrtle beach (3400pts) and 1 week gold in oahu (5100pts) and see if I can pay the difference (1300pts)



The VIP package has changed since I purchased about 7-8 years ago. Avoiding weekends (and the higher points) I was able to stretch my 7000 points out for 17 days of vacation and 4-5 stays. I stayed at Marbrisa, Las Vegas Boulevard and GPP.  Too bad they have restricted it to just two stays now.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 25, 2018)

CruzinCarlz said:


> The form says a Maximum of 2 separate reservations.  So I am hoping one week gold 1bed maybe myrtle beach (3400pts) and 1 week gold in oahu (5100pts) and see if I can pay the difference (1300pts)



We just completed a VIP stay for 7 nights in March, that was purchased in November 2016.  Unless the wording has changed, ours had a list of the eligible resorts (not the full HGVC selection).  If the points were used exclusively in Utah or NYC, then the maximum was 5 nights. Attendance at a 90-minute presentation was required at the first reservation.

Like you, my original strategy was to "stretch" the points out to almost two weeks, but that strategy ended when I read the fine print.  The wording on ours stated that *"a maximum of 2 separate reservations using VIP Points are permitted (not exceeding the total of 7 nights)." * It was, of course, also limited to the maximum number of points. That quote was under "Reservations" on the first page of the Terms and Conditions.  You may want to double-check the specific wording on your VIP package.  It may, of course, have changed in the last 18 months.

My understanding is that VIP Points cannot be combined in the same reservation with regular HGVC Club Points, Bonus Points, Hilton Honors Points, nor cash payments.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 26, 2018)

Another thing to have in mind is that not all resorts are participating in the VIP program and also not all room types are available in the program. 

Also looking at the program it could be that some room types have different point values than the resorts normally have.


----------



## CruzinCarlz (Aug 26, 2018)

CanuckTravlr said:


> We just completed a VIP stay for 7 nights in March, that was purchased in November 2016.  Unless the wording has changed, ours had a list of the eligible resorts (not the full HGVC selection).  If the points were used exclusively in Utah or NYC, then the maximum was 5 nights. Attendance at a 90-minute presentation was required at the first reservation.
> 
> Like you, my original strategy was to "stretch" the points out to almost two weeks, but that strategy ended when I read the fine print.  The wording on ours stated that *"a maximum of 2 separate reservations using VIP Points are permitted (not exceeding the total of 7 nights)." * It was, of course, also limited to the maximum number of points. That quote was under "Reservations" on the first page of the Terms and Conditions.  You may want to double-check the specific wording on your VIP package.  It may, of course, have changed in the last 18 months.
> 
> My understanding is that VIP Points cannot be combined in the same reservation with regular HGVC Club Points, Bonus Points, Hilton Honors Points, nor cash payments.



You are correct, I missed that part.  Thanks!


----------



## CruzinCarlz (Aug 26, 2018)

Another question, using standard points, are you able to stay more than 7 nights but less than 14? In order to stretch points and avoid the fri-sun premium?


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Aug 26, 2018)

CruzinCarlz said:


> Another question, using standard points, are you able to stay more than 7 nights but less than 14? In order to stretch points and avoid the fri-sun premium?



When using regular HGVC Club points for other than for a home week reservation, you can split up your points any way you want and there is no limit on the total number of nights or the number of reservations.  The only limitation is the number of points.  You can also borrow points from the following year if you are short in the current year.  However, each Club points reservation must be at least 3 nights.

Friday to Sunday night stays require twice the points per night compared to Monday to Thursday night stays.  Sometimes we do not want to spend a full week somewhere, so we may choose to stay somewhere for only 4 days (checking in Monday and checking out Friday) to avoid the higher weekend points.  That allows us to get more nights out of our points on those occasions.  Also, if we want to stay longer than 7 days, but less than 12, we can check in on a Monday and then check out by Friday the following week, to avoid two weekend charges.

Finally, staying outside of platinum season will also allow you to stay more nights for your given number of points.  Gold, silver or bronze nights require fewer points per night than platinum (peak season) nights.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 27, 2018)

CruzinCarlz said:


> Another question, using standard points, are you able to stay more than 7 nights but less than 14? In order to stretch points and avoid the fri-sun premium?



I always try to book a Monday check in and Friday check out with only 1 weekend.  The other added benefit is missing the Saturday check in/out craziness for people using home week bookings.  You haven’t experienced frustration until you try to get an elevator Saturday mornings at Lagoon Tower HHV.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

